# Does anyone need leads in Schenectady / Albany NY area?



## MattL (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I've been getting a number of calls for snow plowing in the Schenectady, Rotterdam and Niskayuna areas of New York (near Albany) and I'm looking for someone to refer them to. If you service these areas and are interested please post or send me a message.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

residential or commercial?


----------



## MattL (Oct 22, 2010)

at the moment they are all residential


----------



## Elvis (Dec 9, 2010)

*Hi !*

I am in the Rotterdam area and I can take 10 more this season 
I can be reached at 518 365-4287 ask for Bill Thumbs Up


----------



## MattL (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Bill, thanks for posting, I also received your message. I'll give you a call in the morning / afternoon.


----------

